# Rp partner wanted



## Vorelover467 (Feb 5, 2017)

I'm look for a rp partner who doesn't mind vore. I am available on both Skype and kik.  I can also do other topics if you don't prefer vore.


----------



## Snipernoah11 (Feb 8, 2017)

Hey I'm interested if you can rp on kik my username is SapphiretheDelphox


----------



## Vorelover467 (Feb 8, 2017)

Snipernoah11 said:


> Hey I'm interested if you can rp on kik my username is SapphiretheDelphox


Of course, do you have Skype too?


----------



## Snipernoah11 (Feb 8, 2017)

Vorelover467 said:


> Of course, do you have Skype too?


Yea I do....Even though I don't like using it


----------



## Vorelover467 (Feb 8, 2017)

So you prefer kik.


----------



## Snipernoah11 (Feb 8, 2017)

Vorelover467 said:


> So you prefer kik.


Yep


----------

